# SAR K9 STOLEN in SC



## Robert Young (May 22, 2014)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/firefi...ed-stolen-3500-reward-offered-for-her-return/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert Young said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/firefi...ed-stolen-3500-reward-offered-for-her-return/


*Thank you* for posting this ... I just saw it on another board and came here to make sure we had it too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

On FB also!


----------

